# infertile due to BV????



## dreamqueen

after being unsuccessful ttc for over a decade i have had 21 day bloods and dhs sa is normal......so, im waiting for appointment for hycosy, BUT i think i know why im infertile :cry: i was diagnosed with bacterial vaginosis 12yrs ago and given antibiotics.. Thinking about it now...i dont think its ever went away and i never knew how serious it was! It can cause severe infection of the reproductive tract and scarring! Im going to my drs in a couple of hours to voice my concerns, but even if it gets cured now, the damage has been done right?? Im so upset that something so simple has stolen my right to be a mum :cry:


----------



## BABYCAREY

dreamqueen said:


> after being unsuccessful ttc for over a decade i have had 21 day bloods and dhs sa is normal......so, im waiting for appointment for hycosy, BUT i think i know why im infertile :cry: i was diagnosed with bacterial vaginosis 12yrs ago and given antibiotics.. Thinking about it now...i dont think its ever went away and i never knew how serious it was! It can cause severe infection of the reproductive tract and scarring! Im going to my drs in a couple of hours to voice my concerns, but even if it gets cured now, the damage has been done right?? Im so upset that something so simple has stolen my right to be a mum :cry:

Im sorry to hear what youre goin thru!! I didnt want to read and run.
How horrible!! I hope that ur Doctor can help you in some way XX
BC


----------



## hope4bubba

dreamqueen said:


> after being unsuccessful ttc for over a decade i have had 21 day bloods and dhs sa is normal......so, im waiting for appointment for hycosy, BUT i think i know why im infertile :cry: i was diagnosed with bacterial vaginosis 12yrs ago and given antibiotics.. Thinking about it now...i dont think its ever went away and i never knew how serious it was! It can cause severe infection of the reproductive tract and scarring! Im going to my drs in a couple of hours to voice my concerns, but even if it gets cured now, the damage has been done right?? Im so upset that something so simple has stolen my right to be a mum :cry:

Ah poor you :hugs: try not to panic without knowing if that is the problem , easier said than done right? fingers crossed all will be ok, maybe they will send you for a laparoscopy instead so they can do a more thorough examination and hopefully put your mind at rest?


----------



## MariaF

Hi hun - please try not to worry. BV will not make you infertile! And if it has caused any serious infections Im sure recent swabs would have shown it!

It can cause cervical erosion but again this has nothing to do with fertility!

So try not to worry. About 30% of women have BV (me included) and go on to have healthy babies!

The main problem for us is the quality of cervical mucus as BV can result in hostile mucus and make it harder for sperm penetration. But this by no means makes you infertile.

Ask your Dr for suppositories with "good bacteria" for your vagina. Try to cut out spicy, fatty, fried food as it can aggrevate BV and also use special vaginal soap/gel for the area.

You'll be fine - forget about BV - it's not even considered an illness anymore!!!


----------



## dreamqueen

thanks alot girls :hugs: but honestly.....bv can cause pelvic inflammatory disease which left untreated can cause infertillity. I just know that this is my problem! Doctors dont educate patients with bv properly! Im so scared of what damage has been done after 12yrs with no treatment......im never gonna be a mum :cry: :wine:


----------



## BBgirl

BV does not cause PID, it's usually due to chlamydia or gonorrhoea. You can get PID from anaerobic bacteria that's true, but if in the past you had anaerobes in your fallopian tubes you'd be on death's door and in hospital on i.v. antibiotics, because it's a very serious type of infection. Rigid abdomen, high fever, vomiting etc. So, in other words, it doesn't cause the insidious, symptomless type of PID that chlamydia causes, it's very aggressive and obvious. So you would have known that you had PID, not be discovering it now for the first time? 

You've probably read that anerobes/BV can cause PID, but the internet can be misleading, like I said you would really have been seriously ill if you ever had PID due to anaerobes, and it usually comes from retained products of conception following miscarriage of pregnancy (or in the olden days back-street abortions). I had anaerobes on my swab (more serious than BV) following an awful miscarriage at 11 weeks into the pregnancy. It was due to retained products and I too was terrified of having blocked tubes. My gynaecologist told me I'd really know if I had anerobes in my tubes, I'd be so ill and my pain was just irritable bowel due to all the antibiotics! Since then I had another pregnancy so it didn't block my tubes and that was a really nasty infection.

BV, like candida (thrush) is recurrent in many women and a nuisance but doesn't cause infertility, although it does increase your susceptibility to other STDs like chlamydia etc, and it's these organisms that cause blocked tubes not the BV. Even blocked fallopian tubes does not necessarily mean infertility. Even if you did have blocked tubes (due to chlamydia in most cases), it can be only one tube that's blocked which isn't so serious, plus IVF has a good success rate in the very worst scenario in younger women. Try not to worry, make an appointment with your GP.


----------



## needshelp

MariaF said:


> Hi hun - please try not to worry. BV will not make you infertile! And if it has caused any serious infections Im sure recent swabs would have shown it!
> 
> It can cause cervical erosion but again this has nothing to do with fertility!
> 
> So try not to worry. About 30% of women have BV (me included) and go on to have healthy babies!
> 
> The main problem for us is the quality of cervical mucus as BV can result in hostile mucus and make it harder for sperm penetration. But this by no means makes you infertile.
> 
> Ask your Dr for suppositories with "good bacteria" for your vagina. Try to cut out spicy, fatty, fried food as it can aggrevate BV and also use special vaginal soap/gel for the area.
> 
> You'll be fine - forget about BV - it's not even considered an illness anymore!!!

any information on how the diagnose this?? I'm wondering if I have this too?!!


----------



## BBgirl

Just a simple vaginal swab done by your GP will diagnose BV. It may cause a fishy odour and discharge, but not always. Some women are prone to thrush, some more to BV, some have neither. It's something to do with vaginal pH.


----------



## rachel_f_

I'm in the same boat! Iv had bacterial vaginosis for 4 years after having an abortion when I was 17... Since then I haven't been able to concieve! And I think its down to the bv also! Iv had swabs, bloods etc and they all came back fine (except the bv which I treated and it hasn't come back) I'm booked in for a hsg dye test on the 16th aug and I'm terrified that bv has blocked up my tubes!!! :-( xxxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

hey rachel.... I had abortion too at 17 and a mc at 18 unable to get pregnant since. Bv can cause pid and its not always accompanied by symptoms! I had my hycosy back in june. They managed to get dye through one tube but couldnt see the other one. I definately think the bv has its part to play. Getting reffered for a lap and dye so they can see exactly whats going on xx


----------



## rachel_f_

Dramaqueen... I'm so upset that something so simple may have stolen my right to be a mum.. There definately needs to be more information on bv.... I'm scared to death that when I have my HSG on the 16th aug, they will find blocked tubes... :-( on a more positive, one of your tubes is open!!!  xxxxX


----------



## dreamqueen

aww Rach... Try not to worry. I know its so hard though! It took them time to get the dye through my open tube so i reckon it was blocked too and hoping that i can pregnant cos of the hycosy! Fxd. Well we can hope cant we! Wishing u luck with the hsg. My test was a wee bit different, hence why i got my results straight away. I think uve got wait a wee while for hsg results dont you? X


----------



## dreamqueen

and remember... Good chance of pregnancy in the first 3 cycles after hsg so look at it as a positive thing! A spring clean of the tubes! And at least you will have answers. Its the not knowing that is the hardest thing i reckin! X


----------



## rachel_f_

Yeah I just wanna KNOW what the problem is! Sick of self diagnosing myslef using google! All it does is upset me! Lol... Yeah I'm gunna be positive, fingers crossed that the dye pushes the blockage out of the way!! And good luck to you, baby dust, xxxx

P.s... I think I will have the results right away also, as I will be able to see the screen? I have an appointment on the 25th aug aswell, as they will have all the results from all the tests then and will be able to diagnose me and give me treatment if necessary xxx


----------



## dreamqueen

oh... It sounds like a hycosy then and not a hsg. Hycosy uses vaginal ultrasound, and hsg uses xrays! I was told i would get to see on the screen myself for the hycosy (in the patient information leaflet) but they never showed me and i was too shy to ask! They couldnt find the neck of my womb to insert the catheter into and had to clamp it! It was pretty traumatic for me! Strange uncomfortable pressure and felt like i really needed a pee! (make sure u go for a wee first) but once they found it i never felt a thing! It was pretty much pain free! Id been really worried bout it too... But dont worry bout what ive said above.. That is quite unusual i think. Freak that i am lol. Got everything crossed for you! Your tubes might be perfect! I know thats probably the only thing that makes sense but lots of couples have unexplained infertility! But plenty of baby dust to you, please let me know how u get on Rachel :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blue12

I hope you ladies don't mind me stopping in here. I was surprised to find out when I went through all of the infertility testing that I had bv and pid. They then told me that my ultrasound showed that my tubes were infected - but not blocked. They said that even with medication the infection would not leave my tubes and that the infectious fluid in my tubes would kill anything (even embryos put in by ivf). So they booked me for laproscopic surgery to have my tubes removed. When the surgeon went in he found no infection but rather fluid filled cysts that he removed along with endo and some other ovarian cysts. I then got pg with ivf. SO i think that the bv and pid didn't actually affect my chances. 

Best wishes ladies. xo


----------



## dreamqueen

thanks for sharing your story and congratulations! I suppose it depends on how long the pid has been left untreated as to wether it will result in damaged tubes. Happy to hear a good story though!


----------



## rachel_f_

Thanks ladies, I'm having a hysterpingolgram (bad spelling) which is the xray.... So bleedin scared of the chance I may never have children xxx


----------



## rachel_f_

Ps... Iv had the vaginal ultrasound which showed a healthy norman uterus, and normal ovaries with no sign of any cyts or anything... So god knows! I have my follow up on the 25th aug so hopefully everything will be explained in detail! And I shall heep you lovely ladies informed!  xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

hi Rachel. The hycosy shows the ovaries, uterus etc and then they inflate the balloon and inject dye.... Just like the hsg, but i dont think you get results straight away with hsg to be honest! From what i learnt on another thread, but at least uve got an appointment not long after it! Dont be scared chick... You will be fine, and its better to know whats going on. I was in denial for far too many years! :hugs:


----------



## JaanRuk

ugh i feel the same way as you do rachel i had bv for a long time i think its why im not getting preg as well , im going to see my doc on 17th to ask if i may be recommended to get a hsg without going through a fertility specialist because me and my husband have decided we dont want to see a specialist but i do for myself want an hsg because i know i had bv for a very long time maybe 5 years :cry: just because i was younger and too embarrased ( what an idiot i know) to go see the doctor...i never knew this would be the outcome im not sure if my doc will recommend me to get an hsg without the whole fertility specialist procedure but im hoping he will since i did have bv for so long ... i hope your hsg goes well i really hope your tubes are clear hun i wish you all the best :hugs: please do update hun tc


----------



## dreamqueen

hii Jaan ruk
i dont kno where your from the usual procedure on NHS is to get your hormones checked and sperm analysis first before they will reffer you for an hsg or a hycosy. They like to rule out the simple things first! There are many woman who have had bv for years without it affecting their fertility, so hard as it is, try not to worry too much :hugs: it could be something much more simple. Can i ask why you dont want fertility testing huni?


----------



## dreamqueen

oh, i see you are in Canada! Do you pay for your treatment? If so i am sure you can request a hycosy then. (hycosy is better than a hsg as you get results straight away and it does not use xrays, you can also view the ovaries and uterus on the screen)


----------



## JaanRuk

i dont think I would have to pay for that but not 100% sure but i do know most of the procedures we get done here are covered even if its not i would still get it because its important to me and it drives me insane thinking about it... what is the difference between a hycosy and hsg and which one has better results...more reliable i mean... and about the fertility specialist my husband is not for it so thats why and its really not an option hes very opposed to it as to everything TTC for e.g like opks , temping he likes everything to be very natural and just happen his mind is pretty unchangeable on this topic lol, and im all for that the natural way but since i had the bv i do want to know if indeed anything is wrong because if it is id want to get something done for it if there was anything that could be done you know.... my thinking is that i had it for 5-7 years ( i say 5-7 because i dont know exactly when it started) how could it not do damage like thats what comes to mind and its the only thing i can think of that could possibly be preventing me..its the only thing that would really give me peace of mind to have ruled out.. im feeling doubtful that my doctor will recommend me without the fertility specialist procedure but i guess ill discuss this with him .. and hope for the best..


----------



## dreamqueen

hiya jaan ruk. Aww i feel your pain sweetie, its so hard not knowing whats going on! How long have you been ttc? Have you been temping? Do u know if your ovulating? Do you know your lutual phase lenght? If your hubby hasnt been tested then it could be his sperm thats the issue. I know we all want things to be natural hun but if its not working, you need to find out why... And take it from there. I really think its the not knowing that is the woorst thing, at least if you have answers you can deal with it. Without knowing whats wrong you could end up wasting many many years like i have! And it is mental torture! I believe the hycosy is better as it doesnt expose you to xrays and it can examine the ovaries and uterous, but a hsg cant. The hycosy is done by vaginal untrasound! And you get instant results! Fertility is increased afterwards too and many girls have got bfps after just a month or 2 after this procedure! I wish you luck and hope u find ur answers


----------



## dreamqueen

regarding your doctor referring you, i know over here (uk) they wouldnt refer till male factor or ovulation issues where ruled out. Not sure about where you are. If you where willing to pay privately them im sure you could ha e it done. If you have been ttc for a long time (over a year) i would seriously try and get your husband on board. I dont think men understand just how much the inability to concieve can affect a woman emotionally and mentally. if you could get your progesterone levels checked(cd21 bloods) and dhs sa done, then you would be one step closer to finding out the truth. If dh is the issue there is alot he can do naturally to improve it, vitamins and supplements etc. Its only natural to want to investigate the cause of the infertilty and we are so lucky to be living in a time where modern medicine allows us to do this! It might be hard to talk dh round, but its very important to find out what the issue is :hugs:


----------



## megangrohl

Over here usually if you are ttc for 1 year with no results then they take another look at you and refer you to a gynecologist. From there they will go through your history and look at options, check your hormone levels, possibly do ultrasound to check for cysts or anything they could possibly see and go from there. HTH


----------



## rachel_f_

thanks for your kind words jaanruk, its my HSG on tuesday as you know and i am now shi****g myself! scuse the language! i definately feel that the BV has affected my fertility, but my doctor assures me that BV definately dosent affect fertility AT ALL..... good luck girls, and jaanruk, maybe some gentle persuasion for your husband to come around to the tests? if there is something wrong, you need to get it treated, no point wasting any years. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

hi rachel, good luck at your hsg! Will be thinking of you! Doctors annoy me sometimes giving out untrue information! My dr said that although unlikely it is possible for bv to do damage. You only have to research online to see it can cause pelvic inflammatory disease. I do think it has played its part in my fertility as there are no other explanations. But ive had it for Many years and the hsg managed to get one tube working, so i have high hopes for u rachel. Let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## rachel_f_

as promised, here is my update on my HSG. the procedure itself was uncomfortable, but certainly not painful, slight cramping like a mild period pain, i saw the x-ray screen, and i saw the dye spill out on both sides! like a cloud! lol.... the woman who did the test said she could see the definition of my right tube, but couldnt see the definition of my left tube, but its reassuring that the dye spilled out on both sides !!  she said she will get the results checked over by a consultant but that i have no need to worry... yayyy!!! baby dust to everybody! ohh and i have been reading a book called The Secret, by rhonda byrne, and i highly recommend that you ladies buy it! it is changing my life! xxxxxx


----------



## rachel_f_

also i found this on ebay, and i feel that with good thoughts, and positive thinking, will can all reach our goal of a bundle of joy! please take a look, iv purchased one, and i love it! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERTILIT...s=63&clkid=2123621782401325117#ht_3547wt_1139

the book ''the secret'' teaches you to think your way to whatever you want. xxx


----------



## dreamqueen

yay! So happy the procedure went well Rachel! You now have high chance of pregnancy for the next 3 months after having it done! It helps to get the tubes in perfect condition so im predicting a lovely bfp from you very soon! The book sounds good, whats it about?


----------



## dreamqueen

aah... Now i see what the books about! Thanks for that Rach :flower:


----------



## rachel_f_

thanks dramaqueen im feeling happy, you dont happen to know any reasons on why they couldnt define one of my tubes? but did see the dye coming out of the end. i really hope i get my BFP soon then! iv heard the next 3 months can increase your chances.... make sure you get the book! baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Rachel... I have a clue what they mean about defining your tubes, but the dye spilled out from both tubes, so no need to worry at all! They couldnt see one of my tubes at all at my hycosy, so im assuming thats cos it was blocked! 
There may have been a little debris that has been cleared away now and thats why u couldnt concieve! How exciting! What cd u on? You will probs be pregnant very quickly! Am glad ur feeling so positive!


----------



## dreamqueen

meant to say havent a clue what they meant! Sorry. But nothing to worry bout as they said!


----------



## rachel_f_

well i have a 31 day cycle, so i ovulated today or yesterday! not sure if your meant th BD the same day as a HSG but we did anyway! and the day after! so fingers crossed. wonder if the iodine solution that will have still been present would have affected the sperm? hope your right that the HSG may have cleared away a bit of debris! sooo want my BFP! what cycle day are you on? xxxxxx


----------



## JaanRuk

congratz rachel thats really great to hear! lots of babydust to you!!


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Rach, im cd5 now! Totally missed my ov date last cycle... Thought id ovd the week before, so no well timed bding unfortunately


----------



## rachel_f_

and how long are your cycles? xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

cycles are around 31-33 days! Last cycle was crazy though... 40 days! Everything crossed for u this cycle Rach!


----------



## rachel_f_

Drama-queen... My cycles used to be quite irregular, 36 days, 42 days, then 34 days and so on!! But in the last 4 months or so they have been exactly 31 days each month! Not sure why they have regulated as I haven't done anything different! I feel as though they have regulated since treating bv! But my doc says that's just a coincidence and is not related!

8dpo now and sat here wearing my fertility bracelet thinking baby thoughts hoping for a bfp... Not sure what normal cm is supposed to look like on the tww as I can't remember not having bv which obv alters my cm... Right now its very thick and creamy and lots of it, no smell to it though whatsoever... Had some weird kind of twinges at night time and eating like a horse!! Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

eeek rachel! How exciting 8dpo! Omg, this could be it for you! Lots of girls say they have an increase in creamy cm on their lucky tww! :yipee: wow, i really hope its it for you! Sounding hopefull! When are you going to :test: how long is your lutual phase? X


----------



## dreamqueen

is your fertility bracelet rose quartz? Ive been so desperate ive even had spells done to help me concieve lol. Didnt work for me though! Aahh the lenghts we will go eh? X


----------



## rachel_f_

It has rose quartz in it! It also has lots of other gems in it aswell!! And it has a silver turtle charm (turtles lay hundreds of eggs) and so the turtle charm is meant to help too!! My luteal phase is 14 days... All my cm has dried up today, if I sweep my cervix I have a little creamy cm on my fingers... But there's none on my underwear... Feeling abit negative today!! But I have to keep positive thought... Been reading that some ladies have quite intemse cramps around now for implantation, iv had nothing that has made me go "ouch" lol... And I remember when I was pregnant when I was 17... I had quite bad cramps and sore armpits! And a metal taste... I have none of that right now!!! Where are you in your cycle?! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachel_f_

Clear Quartz the power of all the other gems is beleived to increase. The centrepeice has 2 Opalite moonstone beads with a gorgeous facetted Clear/Rock Quartz bicone in the centre. The 6mm and 8mm beads are Hematite, Garnet, Amethyst, Flourite, white Jade, Black Moonstone, Rhodonite, Sodalite, Lapis Lazuli, Turquoise, Blue Lace Agate, Green Jade, Aventurine, Rose Quartz, Moonstone, Pink Jade and Carnelian. the lovely charm is Tibetan silver. Turtles have long been considered a powerful fertility symbol due to the amount of eggs they lay.


----------



## dreamqueen

wow your bracelet sounds gorgeous! Hope it has brought you luck! Dont worry too much bot symptoms just now as its still very early and most girls dont have real symptoms till after pregnancy confirmed! So dont get yourself down, ur certainly not out! When i was 17 and pregnant, i had absolutely no symptoms... Though to be honest, i wasnt lookng for any! I remember one day standing at a bus stop and a wave of sickness came over me! But that was it.... How far on where u when it ended? I was 20wks :cry:


----------



## rachel_f_

I had my abortion at 6 weeks 3 days... Did u say you miscarried? Your time will come again!! Promise!! Xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

i had my abortion at 20 weeks :( a big delay cos i didnt want to do it! i had a mc after that at 8 or 9 weeks and nothing since! Its been 13 long years of longing for a baby in my arms :hugs:


----------



## rachel_f_

Awww dramaqueen I feel for you... Are you considering IVP? Or any other aid? Xxxx


----------



## shouzhi

oh, i see you are in Canada! Do you pay for your treatment? If so i am sure you can request a hycosy then. (hycosy is better than a hsg as you get results straight away and it does not use xrays, you can also view the ovaries and uterus on the screen)


----------



## dreamqueen

hey Rach, how u getting on? I will do ivf if i have to, but have weight to lose before i will get on the list x


----------



## rachel_f_

Drama queen, do you have much to lose? I diddnt know you had to be a certain weight to have IVF. That's unfair in my opinion! .... What weight loss program are you following?! Iv found that cutting sugar out is a good way, as too much sugar is bad for fertility aswell! So two birds with one stone! Just by cutting sugar out! (Obviously you still need a bit of sugar) but things like cutting sugar out of your cup of tea, and not having sugar laden cakes! (Damn I love cakes)!! Hahaha... Hope your well  I'm 13dpo now! Periods due tomorow or day after! Fingers crossed! I have my FS appt on the 1st september to go over all my tests and results, I suspect they will prescribe clomid (if I'm not already pregnant) I'm so excited! Hope clomid will do the trick!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## rachel_f_

Just looked at my ticker?!!! Thought I was 13dpo? What does my ticker mean? Day 0?! Xxx


----------



## dreamqueen

hahahahahaha day 0???? wow never heard of that before!! Maybe its a sign ur already pregnant!


----------



## rachel_f_

Hope so!!! I'm a believer of things like that... Signs, psychic's etc.... Speaking of which, I'm going seeing another psychic on the 12th sep with my mum (birthday treat for her) can't wait!!! Hahaha xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

ooh Rachel, we have so much in common! I love all things spiritual and am a true believer. I have my own little psychic moments too! And i am predicting a bfp really soon for you!


----------

